# Wer hat Lust in meinen Clan zu kommen brauchen Verstärkung



## PcGamer512 (18. Mai 2013)

*Wer hat Lust in meinen Clan zu kommen brauchen Verstärkung*

Servus also wir die TacticalStrikers suchen noch Verstärkung für unseren Clan wer lust hat und min tier7 kann sich bei mir gerne melden.
Heiße da BlackWolf_Elite


----------



## Klinge Xtream (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat Lust in meinen Clan zu kommen brauchen Verstärkung*

Sry, aber ich bin schon im Clan
Ansonsten gerne, dann könnte ich zumindest dir noch den ein oder anderen Kniff zeigen


----------



## Ninsche (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat Lust in meinen Clan zu kommen brauchen Verstärkung*

Tod und Hass der Interpunktion!!

Um was geht es eigentlich genau?


----------



## Monsjo (18. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wer hat Lust in meinen Clan zu kommen brauchen Verstärkung*

Um World of Tankes.


----------

